# Ayuda con contador descendente de 20-0



## cpp (Mar 20, 2011)

Saludos a todos!

Bueno antes que nada quiero aclarar que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, es mi primer materia de esta rama de mi carrera (Ing. Ciencias de la Computación) y estoy algo  bueno ustedes comprenderan 
Pues mi problema es el siguiente, me han dejado un proyecto que consiste en armar un CTK que detecte el paso de un tren y a partir de ello bajar unas plumillas con un retraso de 20 seg. En este momento solo me interesa el contador que tiene que ser descendete. Lo he realizado en Circuit Maker (Adjunto foto y .CTK) , pero mi problema es que cuando el contador que hace de 1 a 0, llega a 0, lo regresa a 1. Quisiera saber como puedo dejarlo fijo a 0 una vez llegue a este. y también que el segundo contador comience a 9 y haga su conteo de forma descendente (No he logrado hacerlo)  

Si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria un monton!! 
Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Por lo que entiendo de tu mensaje quieres realizar un contador de 20 a 0 descendente, claro, que se detenga cuando llegue a 0. cierto ?. Comprendi Correctamente ?.

Si esto es cierto la forma de hacerlo es detectar cuando ambos contadores lleguen a 0 y en ese instante no dejar pasar los pulsos de reloj. En tu circuito adjunto el generador de pulsos es V1.

En no dejar pasar pulsos de reloj hacia el contador de unidades lo puedes lograr con una compuerta AND de 2 entradas. A una entrada se conecta el PULSER y a la otra la salida del circuito que detecta cuando ambos contadores lleguen a cero.

La señal de que llega el tren se aplica a las entradas PL de los contadores. IMPORTANTE: esta señal debe ser una transición negativa de corta duración, esta duración en el estado cero debe ser menor que un semiciclo de la frecuencia que se esté aplicando con V1.
Yo estoy simulando que llega el tren con el conmutador lógico, este hay que quitarlo cuando agregues esa señal.

Las entradas D0 hasta D3 se programan al número 20. noto como solo D1 del contador de decenas está conectado al Vcc, 5V.

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta o si prefieres abre el .ZIP el cual contiene el circuito desarrollado con CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cpp (Mar 20, 2011)

*Saludos MrCarlos!*

Te quiero agradecer amigo, me has ayudado mucho. Ahora entiendo jejeje básicamente lo que tengo que hacer es cortar el flujo del CLK cuando detecte el 0000 (en este caso) pero lo puedo parar cuando yo quiera siempre y cuando detecte como mandarle un 0 a la AND que estan conectados el CLK y mi CTK de detección. Muchas gracias de verdad! 

Aaaah! una cosa mas si no es molestia, me podes aclarar esto, el MR es para poner a 0 todo si no me equivoco verdad, en este caso como lo quiero poner a una cifra ya determinada (20) mis PL funcionan como MR ya que este me accionara ese número, es así?

En este foro dan soluciones que hasta un novato en la electronica como yo puede entender 
Mil gracias!
=)


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola cpp

Efectivamente. El PL(11) Se llama Program Load. Lo que hace esta entrada de control es cargar en las Q’s el número contenido en sus entradas D’s. 
Sin embargo la entrada de control MR(14) se llama Master Reset. Lo que hace es poner en ceros las salidas Q’s del contador. 
PL Programa.
MR Borra.

El 20 que mencionas está programado en las entradas D del contador de las decenas así:
D3=0. Vale 8.
D2=0. Vale 4.
D1=1. Vale 2.
D0=0. Vale 1.
Notas que la D1(1) del contador de las decenas está conectada a 5V ?... Con eso aplicamos un uno a esa entrada, como su valor es 2 y 20 por estar en el contador de las decenas entonces estamos programando un 20.
Si quisieras programar, por ejemplo 90 tendrías que conectar a 5V D3 y D0 además D1 y D2 a Gnd. 

Recuerda: PL Programa en las Q’s el número que esté en sus D’s y MR pone a cero el contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TaNkExItO (May 26, 2012)

hola que tal!tambien tengo el mismo problema pero solo que yo estoy utilizando el 74ls190, saber si no hay ningun problema.
saber si podrias ayudarme a que cuando llegue al 45 se detenga, lo eh intentado con compuertas pero no eh logrado detenerlo en el 45 exactamente

tambien saber si se es posible que este mismo circuito ( no se como) logre descender hasta 00 y tambien se detenga, solo que quisiera saber como le podria mandar los pulsas para que descienda


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2012)

Hola TaNkExItO

Primero te sugiero que adjuntes el esquema(Diagrama) del intento que hiciste de cuando llegara a 45 se detuviera.
De otro modo enviarán tu mensaje al área administrativa llamada Moderación como cuando preguntaste lo mismo por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-descendente-45-hasta-0-a-75965/#post658311

Tu mensaje que mensaje que estaba allá lo enviaron a moderación aquí:
 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=658477#post658477

Respondiendo a las preguntas que haces ahora:
Creo que no hay ningún problema en utilizar el 74LS190.
Para que LOS contadores se detengan cuando lleguen a 45 debes inhibir los pulsos que llegan al contador de las unidades cuando los contadores lleguen a 45 (0100 decenas, 0101 unidades).

Lo mismo sería para detenerlo cuando llegue a cero. debes inhibir los pulsos que llegan al contador de las unidades cuando los contadores lleguen a 00 (0000 decenas, 0000 unidades).

Para que el 74LS190 cuente hacia arriba o hacia abajo se utiliza la entrada de control llamada D/U(5), cuando esta entrada es alta cuanta hacia abajo, cuando es baja cuenta hacia arriba.

La entrada de control E(4) debe ser cierta, baja, para que el contador haga su función. Si esta entrada se hace falsa, alta, el contador no contará y se quedará en la cuenta que llevaba.

Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollar tus proyectos ??
Cuál es ??

Analiza el siguiente esquema. Con él, el contador se detendrá cuando llegue a 45.
La misma técnica hay que utilizar para cuando llegue, contando descendentemente, a 00.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

